# Killer Pigeons?



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Appearing below is an email from my friend, Jay, in the UK. 

I've never heard the like of this.

Anybody?

--Ray

************
Hi, Jay!

This is beyond my knowledge or experience. I'll post it on Pigeon-Talk and
wait for feedback.

--Ray

************
----- Original Message -----
From: "JayDee" 
Subject: Killer Pigeons

> Hi Guys,
>
> OK, now there's this guy posting on the rec.birds NG about a gang of
'pigeons'
> who hang out around his yard and kill small birds which are trying to use
the
> seed feeders. I'm kind of dissuading him, but he is convinced that they
are
> pigeons. I do not doubt there
> are birds of SOME kind attacking smaller birds, but nothing he describes
is
> remotely like a pigeon. Some quotes:
>
> <I set seed in the trees.... and pigeons come and hog it all. I know how I
> sound, but the pigeons also attack and kill the other birds in the
area....
>
> Thistle is what I like to use, but I tire of the pigeons attacking and
killing
> the other birds. Mostly the pigeons eat what's left on the ground, what
falls
> from the feeders, but they attack other birds trying to feed from above.>
>
> <the pigeons attack the other birds on their way into the
> feeders. I am not kidding. Don't know why people would not believe me.
It's
> only about 3-4 pigeons that hang around the area, but believe me, they
> attack other birds. We've seen 3 birds killed over the last month and
found
> many more in our yard--all by the tree, and no, we don't own a cat. The
> pigeons are plainly mean, nothing more, just bullies I guess>
>
> <When they attack, they appear to use their claws and then peck at
> other birds.. very sad....
>
> To give you an idea about these pigeons... we have a lazy dog,
> larger breed... the birds have never attacked the dog, but the pigeons
won't
> move out of its way, either. They will hop away from the dog when the dog
> gets within a foot, but rarely fly away, and won't move otherwise>
>
> To me, it sounds like Grackles - after all, they're pretty big and they go
for
> seed. Anyone any ideas - I'm not great on N American species - of anything
> that could be mstaken for a pigeon? I must get the guy to provide a good
> description - I guess people can make pretty wild assumptions if they are
> unfamiliar with bird I-D.
>
> Cheers
>
> Jay


----------



## Marian (Feb 17, 2001)

Can we see some mug shots of these bad-dude pigeons? There are some pigeon-sized birds that could be the culprit, but pigeons are still a possibility.
No doubt pigeons are capable of killing smaller birds. Four years ago, I had a pigeon who killed 2 of my ring-neck doves. The doves had torn crops and scalps. I searched the aviary for some sharp object that the doves were perhaps getting injured on, found none, then discovered the pigeon in the act of attacking another dove.
I think this was frustrated mating behavior, but pigeons can certainly get aggressive over a food source as well. I have never mixed them since.
If these are pigeons that are killing the songbirds, it wouldn't take much effort beyond one strike at a little bird. Birds often peck at each other when they are eating, and I'm guessing at this point that the alleged pigeons are trying to muscle the little birds out of the way, with resultant deaths because of the great size difference.

Two separate feeders might be a solution.

Marian


----------



## bluebar (Jun 5, 2001)

I agree with the suggestion of the birds being Grackles. After all they do travel in groups like that and I have seen them attack smaller birds particularely in a situation where there is food involved. All I can say to the pigeons defence is that it is not really like them to attack with there claws... pecking and wing slapping is more there style of fighting...
think about it.
Bluebar


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

I have a pair of indian fantails I changed there loft.About 5 months latter I brought then home.In The meantime A pair of homers took the nest box over and had A pair of fully feathered squabs in it.The next morning I went to feed them the indian cock had killed both the squabs.Who would have thought after all that time.There were at least 20 more nest boxes in the loft.


----------



## Vwj Tsaab (Mar 8, 2001)

well,,, maybe it's their territory? i saw some pigeons coo and chase others when others come near their territory. but KILLING!!!!!!!!-i have never seen that. maybe scrub jays did it hu? my cousin has a street pigeon when it was little and he kept messing with it so it became evil when it was old, it chased and bited and chase them and other birds out of it's territory, but it has never chased, bite or kiled a bird. (only chickens-usually the baby chickens.) could u tell us about how the pigeons looks likes, their shape, their color, how they fly, how they cry or coo, and how long are their wings? it it like to their tails? and do all have white on their beaks-on their nose-. well give us as much info on it as u could and maybe i could help you tell if it is pigeons or not. well keep us informed!!!!!!! --(and please check out my dove topic)-- c u later!

------------------
Vue Chang


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

I received the following email recently...

************
"This e-mail is to advise you of the death of a racing pigeon.

I was up on Plymouth Hoe on Monday 23rd July when I saw a group of Magpies
attack and kill a pigeon.

Upon inspection of the dead bird I noticed two rings, one on each leg, and
took a note of the numbers.

They are as follows: GB97 N11959 0396.

I do hope from this information you will be able to advise the owner of this unfortunate incident and I would appreciate it if you would advise me by return mail if you were able to identify the owner.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news - but at least they will now know what has happened to their pigeon."

************

Hey, wait a minute! I've seen "Magpie" listed under fancy show pigeons.
Just off hand, there's this show standard, compliments of Cedar Valley Lofts:
http://cedarvalley.virtualave.net/standards/magpied_Beard_Tumbler.htm 

How many varieties of this breed are there?

I've contacted the AU to assist in identifying this band, as it is not part of their standard listings. I will notify all parties if we can "ID" the bird.

--Ray

[This message has been edited by raynjudy (edited July 24, 2001).]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I believe the Magpies seen killing the pigeon were wild Magpies ... good sized black and white birds. Pictures of them can be found at http://www.birdphotography.com then search for Magpie.

Terry Whatley


----------

